# July Acquisitions



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just snapped up these calfskin Alden tassels from eBay. The seller didn't realize they were Aldens so the BIN was only $20









Ben Silver, English-made, black tie and cummberbund (trying to get together a respectable black tie rig)


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> Just snapped up these calfskin Alden tassels from eBay. The seller didn't realize they were Aldens so the BIN was only $20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good shopping 
use the procedure on the tassels


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> good shopping
> use the procedure on the tassels


Absolutely, I use the procedure after every wearing on all my shoes - saves a lot of shoe polish and cremes


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Just arrived today. Jury's still out.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

What are those, Trip? And, don't forget to post a pic of your O'Connells/Press/Cohen blazer :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Trip English said:


> Just arrived today. Jury's still out.


i would send back to seller


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

They'e Bass Barrets. I bought them as an experiment to wear in the cooler months as alternatives to dirty bucks. They are, unfortunately, not even suitable for that. I will be following Uncle's sage advice and returning them.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

What's the problem with the Barrets? Don't like the red sole?


----------



## s3scout (Jun 26, 2010)

My first pair of Cigar Shell (and my first picture post)


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

No. I actually like the aesthetic idea of the shoes very much. But the execution is very cheap. Sole is plastic-like, suede is not really anything even remotely beginning to approximate suede, and the toe box in bulbous while the heel is tight. Just bad shoes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Walking around the local outlet mall this afternoon and visiting Brooks Brothers, I found two of their emblematic ties (a wolf in sheep's clothing and counting sheep designs) and a blue gingham "Original Polo Shirt" to be beyond the limits of my resistance. I can't believe I had left $40 worth of Brooks Bucks coupons sitting on the desk in my study!


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

I have that wolf in sheep's clothing tie also, which I got at the post-Christmas sale, for not much. It is one of my favorites. It is labeled "346" and so is only available at the Outlets, right?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

s3scout said:


> My first pair of Cigar Shell (and my first picture post)


welcome to the forum. enjoy wearing your cigar lhs


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

s3scout said:


> My first pair of Cigar Shell (and my first picture post)


Woah - those are really nice, s3scout! Welcome to the Forum!

I stopped by Sid Mashburn today and picked up the Royal Regiment of Fusiliers (by Smart Turnout) strap I've been looking for (and refusing to pay shipping from across the pond)

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/006yh.jpg/


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Valkyrie said:


> I have that wolf in sheep's clothing tie also, which I got at the post-Christmas sale, for not much. It is one of my favorites. It is labeled "346" and so is only available at the Outlets, right?


No, BB often sell the same pattern at the retail and outlet stores. I assume they just commission the same pattern from their English and Asian silk vendors. We sold that wolf-in-sheep's-clothing tie at the retail stores when I worked there last year.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Went in J.C. Penney today to get some undershirts and could not resist picking up three of the St. John's Bay mesh polos for $10 each.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I tend to pass those over when in a JCP. Even logo-free, I wonder if they're worth the price when they're _$5_.

I expected the American Living polos to be better, but the RL styling ends with two-hole buttons compared to standard four-hole ones on official PRL shirts. They worry me, but I made exceptions for that Irish themed one, and the yellow rugby polo.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Valkyrie said:


> I have that wolf in sheep's clothing tie also, which I got at the post-Christmas sale, for not much. It is one of my favorites. It is labeled "346" and so is only available at the Outlets, right?


I believe you are correct in your assumptions. I have never seen the design in the Chicago BB retail stores and the tie I bought was from the BB outlet in Michigan City, IN. I am hoping the "Wolf in Sheep's Clothing" tie will prove to be one of my favorites but, this AM, my smarter half suggested I make another choice for wearing to Sunday services! This could get complicated?


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Not clothing related, but thought I'd share this here ... I got myself a new friend


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

He's adorable--congratulations!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> I believe you are correct in your assumptions. I have never seen the design in the Chicago BB retail stores and the tie I bought was from the BB outlet in Michigan City, IN. I am hoping the "Wolf in Sheep's Clothing" tie will prove to be one of my favorites but, this AM, my smarter half suggested I make another choice for wearing to Sunday services! This could get complicated?


i know you were gracious and you agreed to follow the advice.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Two pairs of JCrew argyles, some cologne, and four Brooks Brothers Indian madras pocket squares:


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Orange cats rule! I have two boys, one I got from the Ann Arbor Humane Society, the other from a parking lot in Atlanta.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I have those same JCrew yellow argyles, very useful. I like the pocket squares, too.

Srivats, congratulations on your new friend.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Pentheos, what a haul!

Srivats, I agree that orange cats are excellent cats!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Dragoon said:


> Went in J.C. Penney today to get some undershirts and could not resist picking up three of the St. John's Bay mesh polos for $10 each.





Taken Aback said:


> I tend to pass those over when in a JCP. Even logo-free, I wonder if they're worth the price when they're _$5_.


So you haven't actually bought anything in July, you just dropped in to dump on someone else's purchase?

The neat cat picture reminds me that I've been thinking of getting a German shepherd because I'm also getting a few sheep and I thought it might be cool to have a real ex-Nazi round them up each night..


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Just retrieved my first 3 piece suit from the tailor. A sack POW. No, I didn't wear it with those socks and shoes: I'm just trying it on.

This came courtesy of Benson via the Exchange.




Here you can see the original cuff width, which I reduced to 19 inches (should have gone 18 or 18.5). I also lengthened the left sleeve: when Spring arrives I'll probably lengthen the right sleeve a bit too.


This suit is really out of place in Australia. Any suggestions as to appropriate occasions?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> So you haven't actually bought anything in July, you just dropped in to dump on someone else's purchase?


Not at all. I was able to replicate my last acquisition post (June) with thrifting a LLB Twill button down, logoless PRL "Regent", Cutter & Buck golf polo and some BB OBCDs. That, and a virtually new JAB travel blazer which is a great beater at $11.

By the way, I wasn't trying to criticize the poster. I was just adding my $0.02 on what I think SJB might be in quality (Which I welcome others to counter with their experiences. I may be wrong here.). Also, I mentioned AL in case the poster hadn't checked them out yet.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

PH: your tailor did a fine job, looks great. I don't know about Sydney, but I'd wear it, both with and without vest, to any daytime suit appropriate occaison.

Pentheos: I haven't worn a non white ps in years, but I gotta get a couple of those madras ones, perfect for heat wave no tie days.

3scout: great kicks, enjoy wearing.

Cards: a new world to conquer! If I lived where you live, I'd be looking for a white dj (in fact I sort of am anyway).


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Georgia said:


> I stopped by Sid Mashburn today and picked up the Royal Regiment of Fusiliers (by Smart Turnout) strap I've been looking for (and refusing to pay shipping from across the pond)
> 
> https://img822.imageshack.us/i/006yh.jpg/


My watchstrap from J. Press also has Smart Turnout stamped on the buckle!!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^I have those same JCrew yellow argyles, very useful. I like the pocket squares, too.

I, also, have the same Crew socks. Got them at the Vegas outlet. They're workhorses. IMHO, Crew is a much better source for bargain (under $10) socks than BB, which have a tendency, in my experience, to develop holes after less than a half-dozen wears.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

32rollandrock said:


> I, also, have the same Crew socks. Got them at the Vegas outlet. They're workhorses. IMHO, Crew is a much better source for bargain (under $10) socks than BB, which have a tendency, in my experience, to develop holes after less than a half-dozen wears.


I agree with this. The JCrew argyles usually sell at the outlet for $9 or so, but can be had at up to 40% discount.

The pocketsquares are mainline BB, but bought at the local outlet for $6. I nearly bought every square in the store (four different patterns, about 25 pieces in total) to sell to my buddies on the list, but my wife wouldn't have understood.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Went down to BB and got a pair of LHSs in #8, great sale price partly eaten by NC's sales tax. Interestingly, went down a full size (11 from a normal 12), and they fit and feel great: wore 'em home, wearing 'em now


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

phyrpowr said:


> Went down to BB and got a pair of LHSs in #8, great sale price partly eaten by NC's sales tax. Interestingly, went down a full size (11 from a normal 12), and they fit and feel great: wore 'em home, wearing 'em now


enjoy wearing


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> I agree with this. The JCrew argyles usually sell at the outlet for $9 or so, but can be had at up to 40% discount.
> 
> The pocketsquares are mainline BB, but bought at the local outlet for $6. I nearly bought every square in the store (four different patterns, about 25 pieces in total) to sell to my buddies on the list, but my wife wouldn't have understood.


Wives notwithstanding, I'd gladly pay $10 for a couple BB squares and about the same for good argyles delivered to my door if someone were to list a bunch on the Exchange. That way an entrepreneur could pick up a few bucks. I doubt my wife would understand either--but I did make a couple thousand buying and selling fountain pens on Ebay a few years back.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

*BB Sale-Getting in just in time*

Today I realized the BB semi annual sale was ending, so I ordered a Fizgerald hosack blazer, Alden plain to blucher in color 8, a couple pairs of gabs, and a black supima t shirt. Major score. Just changed jobs and will be more casual, so the blazer and PTB will get lots of wear.

I may need addiction treatment for shell cordovan. I am up to 5 pairs which is nothing for this forum, however I see no end in site.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Some, but not all, of the J. Press watch straps come from Smart Turnout. I have one I bought from Press that I only recognized afterwards was in Yale colors. I didn't go to Yale, but thankfully the colors seem to be too common for anyone to notice the connection! As you'll note on Press' Web page, they have grosgrain watch straps at a curious difference in prices: $12 and $29. Perhaps the latter come from Smart Turnout.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks good, PH. I am glad you are happy with it, though I am not quite over the fact that it didn't fit me. I'd wear it to a daytime wedding, were there any to attend during the cooler months, and on the weekend during a weekly walk about San Francisco, if I still lived there. I suppose one could always where it to church, or even family lunches, but that all depends on the degree of ridicule one's family dispenses and the amount one is willing to take (in my case, enough for lasting scars and enough that they are still alive). Then, there is the idea that in order to wear a suit like yours when one is not a celebrity or magnate one must be impervious to evil eyes and mockery and wear it whenever one pleases. But I suppose few of us here have really achieved such an attitude.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

First pair of Aldens, with an assist by TweedyDon.

I owed our friend in New Jersey a package and was a few days late and feeling guilty. The Salvation Army is next to the post office, so I popped in today after mailing the goods. I was looking at the shoes when a stocker said "Excuse me, can I get by?" So I stepped back and she put these right in front of me:




























My size. Virtually no wear. No scuffs, scratches. Barely creased--I suspect the prior owner used shoe trees. And out the door for $3.19.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> First pair of Aldens, with an assist by TweedyDon.
> 
> I owed our friend in New Jersey a package and was a few days late and feeling guilty. The Salvation Army is next to the post office, so I popped in today after mailing the goods. I was looking at the shoes when a stocker said "Excuse me, can I get by?" So I stepped back and she put these right in front of me:
> 
> ...


good acquisition! enjoy wearing


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

^Gorgeous shoes, 32!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

The gray lining is wonderful - reminds me of a beloved pair of FootJoys I had:icon_smile:


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

srivats said:


> Not clothing related, but thought I'd share this here ... I got myself a new friend


Best acquisition of the month so far


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Bah! Who can follow up a kitten?!?

Just got in my Land's End OCBD in French Blue, must-iron. Was on back-order for two months, next month the white shirts finally get in. These are from Malaysia instead of Sri Lanka. Feel sturdier and thicker, but not sure if I like that or not. Probably will in winter.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

From the BB summer clearance--2 madras shirts. From JCrew clearance: pincord pants.


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

*BB Country Club Cotton/Linen Shirts*

From the BB Clearance, Cotton/Linen Bengal Stripe BD and its Pink and White siblings. I got the blue one and a different stripe last year and they are some of my favorite summer shirts for work. In contrast to the rest of the Country Club stuff, they come in multiple sleeve lengths.

Regards,


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I grabbed another pair of reds from LE in the current sale. Can't go wrong at $20 and free shipping. 

I also thrifted a madras two button jacket from Stanley Blacker's "Blacker" line (Looks to be a Syms item. Fine if I spill a drink on it). Plus, I was surprised to see LE stuff in a closeout shop. It would seem not only Sears' lines are making it to liquidators now. I nabbed a bengal striped straight collar (Sri Lanka) for $13. Not a huge disparity with some past LE discounts, but I'm a sucker for bengals. Sadly, not one button-down was to be found.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Leather Soul Jumper Boots landed today:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow! Those are look amazing, Alan. Congrats!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Leather Soul Jumper Boots landed today:


a good looking boot. enjoy wearing


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Thank you uncle and C5.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

An interesting club tie thrifted in Norwalk. Don't know what the initials are, but the tie was made in 1979 by Allyn of Stamford. I like the emblematic. I'd love to know what those initials mean.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

D.O.M = Dirty Old Man!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I knew it would be something obvious!!! Thanks!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

No problem at all Trip, you are quite welcome! Nice tie by the way!


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

Despite my pledge not to buy anything this month today I bought some Sperry Topsiders, a pink OCBD and a navy silk pocket square with small white dots.

I shall buy no more, forever. This month.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Trip English said:


> I knew it would be something obvious!!! Thanks!


If you ever feel the need to sell that tie, let me know, because I am, in fact, a dirty old man.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

uhh, excuse me, I've seen your picture, and that is something you can only aspire to.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

gordgekko said:


> Despite my pledge not to buy anything this month today I bought some Sperry Topsiders, a pink OCBD and a *navy silk pocket square with small white dots.*
> 
> I shall buy no more, forever. This month.


Churchill pattern. Just so you know.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Trip English said:


> I knew it would be something obvious!!! Thanks!


Love it. I'd have picked that up as well. It's a conversation starter at least.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

This is better than a kitten.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrAmbrose (Apr 11, 2010)

LOL at Trip's new tie.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

srivats said:


> Not clothing related, but thought I'd share this here ... I got myself a new friend


What a great face! May you enjoy many long years together!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> uhh, excuse me, I've seen your picture, and that is something you can only aspire to.


Then you and my parole officer disagree.


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Churchill pattern. Just so you know.


My thanks sir!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Trip English said:


> Just arrived today. Jury's still out.


Nlo need for something to stand in for dirty bucs. Go with the real thing...dirty or dark brown bucs. IMHO.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

s3scout said:


> My first pair of Cigar Shell (and my first picture post)


Man! Those are gorgeous! I just got my first pair of LHS (BB model) in #8. I absolutely love them and wish I hadn't waited until later in life to discover the wonder of genuine shell.

A question for Uncle. How would you describe the difference in #8 and Whiskey? Cigar seems more a shade of somewhat dark tan. How about Ravello? It is really tough after getting used to shell to wear something else on the "rest days". However, I don't want black...and don't want something too close to my #8's. Also, since a 9D fits me perfectly in the unlined BB version...would the straight from Alden lined model be any different. My feet are a bit wider and more sensitive than in younger days.

Sorry if this is the wrong thread for pursuing this...just intended to compliment s3Scout's acquisition and got carried away. Hope you pick up on the questions however. If so, thanks in advance for your sage advice.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

A banner month for me:

O'Connell's nos madras jacket, back from the tailor; Smathers and Branson needlepoint belt, "grand slam:" permit, bonefish and tarpon; American-made croc belt; Alden Cape Cod bluchers (maybe from late June):


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

I picked up a pair of vintage AE Concord's on eBay earlier this week and they arrived today. I couldnt be happier. After a little cleaning, conditioning, and polishing...they are just beautiful. The sole wear indicates that these shoes were worn a handful of times at most....and the insoles are still very light in color (i.e. never darkened by wear/sweat)

Looking at these shoes, its hard to believe that they are ~20 years old.

Before I bid on the pair of shoes, I was able to find them in the 1990 Allen Edmonds catalog and confirmed that they were calfskin (as opposed to polished cobbler)...I was pretty sure from the eBay pics but I wanted to be sure.
https://issuu.com/allenedmonds/docs/fall-1990-catalog

$15.06 + $9.00 shipping = $24.06
Is it wrong to pay more for shoetrees than for the shoes? :biggrin2:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice going Rambler!!

I've ordered my seersucker from BB/Clearence I just want it to show up for alterations befor Labor Day!!

Then it's off to the races!!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, Woulda. That tiny photo is Delaware Park, yes? A wonderful place.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> A banner month for me:
> 
> O'Connell's nos madras jacket, back from the tailor; Smathers and Branson needlepoint belt, "grand slam:" permit, bonefish and tarpon; American-made croc belt; Alden Cape Cod bluchers (maybe from late June):


enjoy your acquisitions


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

nephew clay,
you did very well! your have the procedure down pat


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> enjoy your acquisitions


Thanks, enjoying already.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

YoungClayB said:


> I
> Looking at these shoes, its hard to believe that they are ~20 years old.
> 
> It's harder to believe you got em for 15 bucks :icon_smile: beautiful single sole 'city wingtips.'


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

The Rambler said:


> A banner month for me:
> 
> O'Connell's nos madras jacket, back from the tailor; Smathers and Branson needlepoint belt, "grand slam:" permit, bonefish and tarpon; American-made croc belt; Alden Cape Cod bluchers (maybe from late June):


Beautiful items Rambler! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

*I joined the shell club today!*

And now I know what all the fuss is about.

They are very comfortable, and the leather is obviously more solid than calf.

They are LB Sheppard Signature vintage Hanovers, 12C, my perfect size in Hanovers. I like the rounded-toe last better than Florsheims, and these are just as solidly built as all my vintage Florsheims. In my excitement I broke a shoelace, which will be replaced after I apply the Mac treatment.

BTW, I obtained from Ebay, they were not marked shell, so I got them for $18.98!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Merci, CCC

frosejr: beautiful Hanovers, ridiclous price!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

frosejr said:


> And now I know what all the fuss is about.
> 
> They are very comfortable, and the leather is obviously more solid than calf.
> 
> ...


good hunting. enjoy wearing. remember shell is addictive


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I had an amazing day going to the thrifts yesterday.
Southwick sack, Coach briefcase, BB DB blazer, Shell shoes, purple label shirt.

I actually left a bunch of good stuff that would have needed too many alterations. 
Someone had donated 30+ bespoke DB suits, very well made and close to my size, but in very loud, very british checks and patterns.

Highlight might be a bunch of old Army-issue khakis, much older than the normal poly-blend army surplus you see, some labeled "M1" others "type II". 
Interesting fit, comically high rise, full leg but very narrow trough the thighs and waist.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I had an amazing day going to the thrifts yesterday.
> Southwick sack, Coach briefcase, BB DB blazer, Shell shoes, purple label shirt.
> 
> I actually left a bunch of good stuff that would have needed too many alterations.
> ...


Oh, my.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

BB's solid navy repp tie, $45 plus shipping. OK, so it's a June purchase, but a back-order made it a July arrival. Say what you will about BB's quality and direction, I have NEVER been disappointed with a BB tie.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Exquisite, details all so crisp. Beautiful full grain leather can only improve with use. Some will know, but I don't - maker?


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

They are Allen Edmonds. Often you can right click with your mouse on a picture, select properties from the menu that appears, and determine what is pictured form the description.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, Dragoon, I'm a computer sub-literate: tips gratefully accepted.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ravello monks


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> ravello monks


Exquisite color, and that level of shine on a July purchase! You've been busy.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> Exquisite color, and that level of shine on a July purchase! You've been busy.


thank you


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> ravello monks


Spectacular, Uncle! I've been waiting to see the ravello NST monks and they look great.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> Spectacular, Uncle! I've been waiting to see the ravello NST monks and they look great.


thank you


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

O'Connell's Navy Poplin Suit--just ordered online!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Good choice, Mud. Your avatar: Allen Ginsberg?


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks, Rambler. Yes. I prefer my Ginsberg clothed.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

https://img32.imageshack.us/i/madras1.jpg/

https://img824.imageshack.us/i/madras2.jpg/

Unremarkable short-sleeve madras shirt. But I made it myself and I'm actually kind of proud of it. Bespoke pattern (I didn't draft it myself, but it is), okay pattern matching, completely unlined collar, only a few sewing mistakes. Cheapo MOP buttons, but sewn on by hand (and shanked, you just can't tell because I kept it tight).

I'm new at this and still getting the bugs worked out, but it's coming along.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

PTurkey--THAT is _*seriously*_ impressive--congratulations!!


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's a few more pictures:

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/madras3.jpg/

https://img840.imageshack.us/i/madras4.jpg/

https://img705.imageshack.us/i/madras5.jpg/

Since basically every shirtmaker I've seen comment on the subject said they flat-felled the side seams by hand, I did that--and I'm glad I did since it's not only easier but I think it looks better as well.

You can't see it well in the picture but it's got a plain back without pleats, but I eased in 2/3" extra fabric on the back on each side (see the puckering at the seam on one of the stripes?)


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Unremarkable short-sleeve madras shirt. But I made it myself and I'm actually kind of proud of it. Bespoke pattern (I didn't draft it myself, but it is), okay pattern matching, completely unlined collar, only a few sewing mistakes. Cheapo MOP buttons, but sewn on by hand (and shanked, you just can't tell because I kept it tight).
> 
> I'm new at this and still getting the bugs worked out, but it's coming along.


I would hardly call that unremarkable. You created something that some folks would pay big bucks for. Congratulations and keep it up!!


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Your shirt looks great. My mother was an accomplished seamstress and she always said men's shirts were a PITA to make. She did make us a few when we were teenagers.

I have one of her old machines and periodically try to teach myself to sew with it but still don't trust myself to even use it to hem pants.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks to the vigilance of my buddy Cards I was able to snatch this up.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice, Trip: you have a Boston Bull?

Pedantic: amazing, esp. for an early effort. did you get the fit you wanted?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm getting there.



The Rambler said:


> Pedantic: amazing, esp. for an early effort. did you get the fit you wanted?





Dragoon said:


> Your shirt looks great. My mother was an accomplished seamstress and she always said men's shirts were a PITA to make. She did make us a few when we were teenagers.
> 
> I have one of her old machines and periodically try to teach myself to sew with it but still don't trust myself to even use it to hem pants.


You should try again. I've never really sewed anything else (I don't even know how to hem pants, for example--I think they actually usually do it with an overlock), but I don't think sewing a shirt is really "hard" per se. It just requires somewhat specialized techniques and a good pattern that's matched to them. The only part I would really say is difficult to sew is the hem--notice I didn't include any pictures of that! (Though I actually did a pretty good job...). But, trust me, there's no part of it you can't do.

I didn't invent any of this so I don't feel comfortable doing a full writeup of how to sew a shirt, but eventually I'll try to assemble a list of resources for it. I can't say that there's one perfect source, though. If you're interested start with Mike Maldonado's videos (mikemaldonado.com -- he has about 15 of them up for free and the rest are relatively inexpensive but he doesn't have a complete sewing course online) and Coffin's shirtmaking book and video (amazon.com, $13 each). Where the two conflict go with Maldonado's technique (except maybe for attaching the sleeve). If you need a pattern e-mail Maldonado and ask him if he'll do one based on your measurements. He may or may not do it anymore (I don't know) but if not he should be able to hook you up with somebody who will.

I'll post more later.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

New Quoddy canoe mocs. My Bean's camp mocs, were shot, in just a few years. I've had a pair forever. My father always had a pair. So, I felt a lot of brand loyalty. But while Bean's, amazingly, seemed to be holding the price, the quality was slipping, not to say plummeting. After encouragement by Eagle, and a talk with Bernie at O'Connells, who laughed and said "the quoddy's are the Beans mocs you remember, I bit the $175 bullet for the unlined otr model they carry. He was right! they are the old Bean's mocs (with maybe a bit more arch support):


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Rambler, you were surely put on this earth to be a teacher...on so many occasions I find myself learning valuable life lessons from you. You ordered those very handsome Quoddy canoe mocs from O'Connell's and I ordered my Malliseet Blucher's direct from Quoddy Trail. Today your's rest comfortably on your feet and I am still waiting on mine!  But then, anticipation can be such sweet agony? :icon_scratch: May you enjoy wearing those Quoddy's for many years and in good health!


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

Two of Press's shaggy dog sweaters -- one in sky blue and one in charcoal. I'm heading way up north for some vacation in August and think they, along with my Barbour, are going to come in handy.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> New Quoddy canoe mocs. My Bean's camp mocs, were shot, in just a few years. I've had a pair forever. My father always had a pair. So, I felt a lot of brand loyalty. But while Bean's, amazingly, seemed to be holding the price, the quality was slipping, not to say plummeting. After encouragement by Eagle, and a talk with Bernie at O'Connells, who laughed and said "the quoddy's are the Beans mocs you remember, I bit the $175 bullet for the unlined otr model they carry. He was right! they are the old Bean's mocs (with maybe a bit more arch support):


they look good. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL. Rambler, you were surely put on this earth to be a teacher...on so many occasions I find myself learning valuable life lessons from you. You ordered those very handsome Quoddy canoe mocs from O'Connell's and I ordered my Malliseet Blucher's direct from Quoddy Trail. Today your's rest comfortably on your feet and I am still waiting on mine!  But then, anticipation can be such sweet agony? :icon_scratch: May you enjoy wearing those Quoddy's for many years and in good health!


you learn something every day. i hope your wait is not much longer


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, there's a lot to be said for having something to look forward to. After my July spending spree, I have solemly vowed not to spend a nickel on self-adornment in the month of August: so no more exciting packages in the mail. Life seems flat now: "Man never is, but always to be blest." :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> Well, there's a lot to be said for having something to look forward to. After my July spending spree, I have solemly vowed not to spend a nickel on self-adornment in the month of August: so no more exciting packages in the mail. Life seems flat now: "Man never is, but always to be blest." :icon_smile_wink:


good luck!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I bought a jacket from J. Press, which was 40% off, then an extra 25% off.

https://jpressonline.com/sportcoats_presstige_detail.php?ix=14

I also picked up a seersucker short-sleeved shirt for all of $26.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*Me, too!*

Also pulled the trigger on a Press jacket--40% off + another 25% off--this one is the 3/2 blue/white seersucker sack...

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :icon_smile_big:

hbs


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I did the same thing at Press, although my wife gladly made it an early b-day present. Navy blue glenplaid jacket: wool/silk/linen blend. Should be good for year round wear. Will post picture in WAYW once the blasted heat dissipates in DC and I can bear to wear a jacket.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yesterday's thrifting haul for me

BB tuxedo shirt with wing collar (made in usa)
Sero Shirtmakers tan/white uni-stripe
AE Sanfords in chestnut


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

CMDC: That's exactly what I was thinking about the Press jacket I picked up--it'd be great for year-round wear. At my workplace, the buildings are constantly overheated. Thus it's actually nice to wear a lighter coat, to avoid sweating to death. The jacket I picked out is lightweight but still appropriate for the fall, I think.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> Yesterday's thrifting haul for me
> 
> BB tuxedo shirt with wing collar (made in usa)
> Sero Shirtmakers tan/white uni-stripe
> AE Sanfords in chestnut


Back in Dixie and hitting the thrifts to see what you've missed? :icon_smile_wink: Sounds like a good haul.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep, the hunting has been good - two new suits this week, a couple pair of trousers, and yesterday's stuff. Lots of other stuff will be showing up on the exchange soon, including a vintage BB ocbd with unlined collar (made in USA) in size 20x34!


----------



## chinotshirt (Mar 12, 2010)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Thanks guys. I'm getting there.
> 
> You should try again. I've never really sewed anything else (I don't even know how to hem pants, for example--I think they actually usually do it with an overlock), but I don't think sewing a shirt is really "hard" per se. It just requires somewhat specialized techniques and a good pattern that's matched to them. The only part I would really say is difficult to sew is the hem--notice I didn't include any pictures of that! (Though I actually did a pretty good job...). But, trust me, there's no part of it you can't do.
> 
> ...


at work i use whats called a blind stitch machine to hemm pants. It is a sewing machine that basically works in a circle and spins the pants. a regular straight feed sewing machine could not do that


----------



## chinotshirt (Mar 12, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Thanks to the vigilance of my buddy Cards I was able to snatch this up.


i am jealous of your tie and dog. I love bostons. when i broke up with my girlfriend recently she kept our dog.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Couldn't resist the sales this month :icon_pale:
Andover Shop end on end PJs
O'Connell's Broadcloth PJs
O'Connell's white ducks
Drake's pink and green Madras scarf from ASW
Sam Hober Ancient Madder PS, which I couldn't be more pleased with, particularly as it is half the price of an RL PS.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

The Rambler said:


> New Quoddy canoe mocs. My Bean's camp mocs, were shot, in just a few years. I've had a pair forever. My father always had a pair. So, I felt a lot of brand loyalty. But while Bean's, amazingly, seemed to be holding the price, the quality was slipping, not to say plummeting. After encouragement by Eagle, and a talk with Bernie at O'Connells, who laughed and said "the quoddy's are the Beans mocs you remember, I bit the $175 bullet for the unlined otr model they carry. He was right! they are the old Bean's mocs (with maybe a bit more arch support):


Very nice Rambler! Enjoy them!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Rambler: Those Quoddys look amazing and comfortable.

I guess you all get to say, "I told you so," but I saw a pair of RLP patch madras shorts a thrift store and couldn't refuse. Either I'll keep them or flip them on the Thrift Exchange. I haven't decided yet.


----------

